# Melafix?



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I just got 5 rbp's that are about 1.5 inches long in a 55g tank. Most of the p's have tail and fin nips from being in the pet shop. I have plenty of guppies and a large feeder comet in the 55 with them now. I was wondering if Melafix Tail and Fin regrowth product was ok to use in my tank. I have heard nothing but good things before and it states it is even safe with invertabrates and snails, also states it will not harm the biological filter. Can I use this stuff. I want my p's to be as healthy as possible. Thanx.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Yes I have used this product before and would reccomend it as well. Just be sure to follow the guidelines on teh package as to avoid improper use. Good luck


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes it is safe and good, but it sounds unnessasery in your tank.

try adding salt - 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Piranha's have an amazing regenerative capacity: fin nips should be healed within two weeks, usually even faster. I have nips occasionally too, but never used meds.
I wouldn't use medication in this case (I try to keep away from chemicals as much as possible, but that's me).


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

yes melafix is very good i use it when ever my p's have damaged fins and if they have open wounds from fight with each other and etc... 
i highly recommend it to all p owners i 've used it for 2yrs now it's great


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

I as well highly recommend it, my p almost lost his whole tale and that stuff brought it all the way back to normal. it works good


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

All natural medication made from tea tree extract!
Yes, it's highly recommended, still as been said you can use aquarium salt too!
It's never fail to me before!


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Would you guys use full dose or half ? Are p's sensitive to this med ?
Ta.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RHOM said:


> yes melafix is very good i use it when ever my p's have damaged fins and if they have open wounds from fight with each other and etc...
> i highly recommend it to all p owners i 've used it for 2yrs now it's great


 chances are it would have healed un-aided by melafix, not saying it isn't a good product, as it is, but piranhas heal really well.

"Would you guys use full dose or half ? Are p's sensitive to this med ?"

I would 1/2 the dose


----------



## p.u.guy (Mar 30, 2003)

alrighty, ill throw my hat into the ring. i use melafix everyday, numerous times a day at work. I find the stuff is a miracle worker, my only gripe is that you do have to follow the dosage inddicated, if you o.d. the stuff clouds your water hardcore, bubbles all over your tank and.... smells. not really bad per say, but smells. so there ya go, my experience with the stuff is that it is Not harsh in any way at all, seeing as 99.9% is tea tree extract its hardly "chemical" at all. the shite works, just dont o.d. unless you wanna water change every 2 days. --->


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I use it often aswell,it is a great Med for sensitive Sting Rays.I think it will work great with your Piranha's


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

p.u.guy said:


> alrighty, ill throw my hat into the ring. i use melafix everyday, numerous times a day at work. I find the stuff is a miracle worker, my only gripe is that you do have to follow the dosage inddicated, if you o.d. the stuff clouds your water hardcore, bubbles all over your tank and.... smells. not really bad per say, but smells. so there ya go, my experience with the stuff is that it is Not harsh in any way at all, seeing as 99.9% is tea tree extract its hardly "chemical" at all. the shite works, just dont o.d. unless you wanna water change every 2 days. --->


 why would you want to use it several times a day, every day?


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> why would you want to use it several times a day, every day?


 Because it smells pretty


----------



## p.u.guy (Mar 30, 2003)

because i work in the second largest fishroom in canada and i have over 200 tanks to treat


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

still sounds quite a lot, if you always have a few ill tanks out of 200, do you have a high turnover of fish?


----------



## p.u.guy (Mar 30, 2003)

see, we dont always use melafix as a cure for sickness, we use it whenever theyre sluggish or just plain sitting aruond, also when new orders come in. and sometimes for transportation of large fish, it seems to just have a claming effect all around. also, when were out of erythromycin or maracyn, we use it as the next most common anti bacterial.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK then, I'll believe you


----------

